# Honey Heaver Butt Wrap



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Just put the last thread in the cross wrap; still have to straighten it up a little bit and get some CP on it before bed. I might have this thing done one day soon.

Walt


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Awesome yet again


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Nice job Walt. Truely a work of art!


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

nice work man you have a great eye for detail


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Thanks for the kind words guys. I'm really headed down a slippery slope; I'm becoming addicted to rod building. I've got so many ideas for rods and decorative wraps in my mind I don't know where it's going to end. I hope my family doesn't mind getting rods for Christmas; I'd hate to see my work sitting on the wife's yard sale pile.

Walt


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

WALT D. said:


> Thanks for the kind words guys. I'm really headed down a slippery slope; I'm becoming addicted to rod building. I've got so many ideas for rods and decorative wraps in my mind I don't know where it's going to end. I hope my family doesn't mind getting rods for Christmas; I'd hate to see my work sitting on the wife's yard sale pile.
> 
> Walt


Very nice work.
I was thinking about rods for christmas myself. Lucky most of my family are bass fishermen not surf.

JC


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Anyone giving rods for x-mas is welcome to send me a x-mas card this year - just insert the card into the package with the rod.


----------

